# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Dinge die mich heute besonders freuen...

## smelly

Als Gegenfred zum Hass-Thread hier nun der "ich freu mich Thread" -  :Smile:  !!!

ich freu mich heute auf den feierabend.......  :Wink:  ..um bei meinen liebestechnischen dingen...etwas voranzukommen *verliebt* 

lg

----------


## Freerider92

na dann viel Glück dabei^^
Dinge die mich besonders freuen gibts bei mir heute leider nicht
*kotz*

----------


## 4x_racer

Mich Freut es das ich meinen Rahmen entlich verkauft habe  :Wink:

----------


## Firefly

Mich freut, dass ich bei einem Gewinnspiel nen iPod gewonnen habe ^^
Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung mehr welchen, wollte auch nie einen haben (bin iTunes abgeneigt usw.), aber cool ist das schon! Endlich hab ich mal nen mp3-Player  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MelodicFarting

mich freut, dass ich heute eine E-Mail bekommen habe, wo drinnen steht, dass ich eine gratis Penisvergrößerung gewonnen habe  :Smile:

----------


## gamml

> mich freut, dass ich heute eine E-Mail bekommen habe, wo drinnen steht, dass ich eine gratis Penisvergrößerung gewonnen habe


Was du auch? Außerdem viagra zu super Preisen, hab nur mei Kreditkarennummer angeben müssen, find i fair  :Mr Purple:   :Mr. Blue:  

lg kle

----------


## klana_radikala

ich finds super das ich meine lehre auch ohne weiterhin arbeiten zu müssen fertig machen kann, dabei noch mehr verdiene und meine dadurch gewonne freizeit sinnvoll zum biken nutzen kann (dann hab ich nämlich die erlaubnis in all meinen profilen als beruf biker anzugeben  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Aca

ab heute verlängertes Wochenende... :Big Grin: ...und bis nur 16:00 arbeiten...ok...ich muss jeden tag bis 16:00arbeiten... :Big Grin:  aber heute gehe ich vielleicht früher...hab keine Lust mehr... :Big Grin:

----------


## Philipp

Kann noch 3 Wochen ausschlafen  :Smile:  Aber auch 3 Wochen nicht biken, scheiß gebrochener daumen :Confused:

----------


## Mexx

mi freuts das i ab heit ca 16:00 das lange Wochenende beginnt.
aber
Mi kotzts an das i für mei Auto ka Pickerl bekomm.
Scheiß hintere linke Bremse funkt net.

----------


## klana_radikala

> ab heute verlängertes Wochenende......und bis nur 16:00 arbeiten...ok...ich muss jeden tag bis 16:00arbeiten... aber heute gehe ich vielleicht früher...hab keine Lust mehr...


stimmt, auch wen ich am freitag in die berufsschule muss
ich hör um 15:00 auf  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4x_racer

Mein Schaltauge ist heute gekommen  :Greenapple:  


Jetzt brauche ich nur mehr meine Lizenz und dann kann ich bei Rennen teilnehmen  :Wink:

----------


## pavementjumper

Und das wetter is heute zwar immer no mies aber es regnet net und deshalb wird mein neues Bike nun endlich mal bewegt werden. 
Mfg Pavement

----------


## noox

Also ich freuch mich auch grad wie a kloans Kind - Hab grad den Flug nach Kanada gebucht. Mit Demowolf den Pinzgauner besuchen und dabei per Roadtrip die Bikeparks abchecken  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## smOoh

geil,aber dann musstest du in kotzn Thread noch schreiben dass dein Konto bald leer ist  :Wink: 

ich freu mich weil grad mein 661 assault leiberl und giro helmchen gekommen sind.

----------


## Philipp

Mich freuts, dass ich alle Klausuren bestanden habe und die Noten auch passen :Smile:

----------


## Savage

> das neue rad in meinem keller

 Das Lapierre ? BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILDER !!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## muzzLe

jep das lapierre  :Smile:  fotos folgen, wenn ich zeit dazu hab :P ... hier mal eines in schlechter qualität

----------


## klamsi

feine sache!

da is aber schnell sein pflicht!  :Cool:

----------


## .maraio.

das ist doch ein fake! ...die schachtel ist viel kleiner als das bike  :Embarrassment: 

Feines teil muzzleman, ich hoff es fährt sich auch gut.
Jetzt musst nur noch aufpassen, das dich die jäger bei uns im wald net abknallen. Die hängen sich so glänzendes zeugs gern übern kamin  :Big Grin:

----------


## muzzLe

das rad is der wahnsinn ... geht so extrem geil ... brauch nur für die fox eine härtere feder  :Frown:

----------


## Savage

Cold as Ice das Teil  :EEK!: 
Bin schon gespannt auf an ersten Bericht und guade Pics !!

----------


## muzzLe

das ding fährt sich einfach dermaßen geil  :Big Grin:  

wenn ich mehr gefahrn bin und das setup fertig ist, werd ich mal einen bericht posten  :Smile:

----------


## wuschi

ich nehm an du willst a titanfeder für die 40 haben, andernfalls hätt ich a gelbe stahlfeder daheim liegen  :Wink:

----------


## DasMatti

mich freut:

- hab heute meine 3. werkstatt fertig gestellt,
- und darin meine cross hergerichtet
- und bin mit der dann gleich in wald gfahren zum "wald-und-wiesen-crossen"
-> jetzt ist der adrenalin/endorphinspiegel hoch, und arbeiten gehen am abend stört mich gar nimma  :Big Grin:

----------


## pyrosteiner

Scheiss Wald und Wiesen Crosser....


Ich bin schon seit Oktober nimmer gefahren, das ist übel...


Freuen tue ich mich darüber das Mammut endlich mal meinen gewünschten Schlafsack liefern konnte nachdem der lang ausverkauft war.

----------


## DasMatti

> Scheiss Wald und Wiesen Crosser....
> [...]


bist doch nur neidisch!  :Stick Out Tongue:  nanana :Big Grin:

----------


## pyrosteiner

Ne das ist bisschen gefährlich hier... gefalln würds mir auch.


Ich muss gerade lachen weil ich war schon einige Jahre vor meiner Geburt hier im Forum registriert.... die neue Software hat wohl ein paar Daten nicht richtig übernommen...

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Ich muss gerade lachen weil ich war schon einige Jahre vor meiner Geburt hier im Forum registriert.... die neue Software hat wohl ein paar Daten nicht richtig übernommen...


Ist nur in den Threads so. Bei allen Usern. Wenn du dir dein Userprofil ansiehst, dann steht dort das richtige Datum.
Werd ich mal an den noox weiterleiten.

----------


## Savage

Gestern Training Day im TV, heute Metro !

----------


## Extrempilz

Dass ich dieses Forum hier gefunden habe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

... Dass ich unterwegs richtung lech bin. Hoffentlich liegt noch genug schnee, wenn ich endlich da bin...

----------


## grunzl

Endlich wieder sommerzeit

----------


## Derpherb

> Dass ich dieses Forum hier gefunden habe


 ich auch ^^

----------


## maggyrider

Dass ich gerade meinen neuen LRS ins Bike eingebaut habe und erst jetz dnaach draufgekommen bin, dass ich dadurch genau 583 Gramm abgespeckt habe!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DasMatti

Das ich heute n BMW F35 fahren darf, und das mit dem großen 3liter motor  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Nach der Winterpause - immerhin 4 Monate - gleich 5+ und 6+ on sight geklettert. Zwar beide nur im Klettergarten aber immerhin.. :Mr Purple:  :Woot:  :Yay:

----------


## DasMatti

schladming hat offen  :Smile:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

das gewitter über wien...
hat richtig vielversprechend ausgesehen, leider war der ganze spuk dann doch wieder recht schnell vorbei...

----------


## DasMatti

schade,
bei gewitter pennen is eh das geilste  :Smile: 

ich freu mich über meine post -> arbeitsvertrag von BMW erhalten

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

gratulation. wo darfst bei den bayrischen mistwägen arbeiten?

----------


## DasMatti

Bin "nur" als Werkspraktikant eingestellt  :Smile: 
Darf hauptsächlich in den Fuhrpark (PA-402). Hat mich gewundert, weil ich gleich ne Geheimhaltungserklärung unterschreiben muss, die mir dann erlaubt auch die ganzen Prototypen zu fahren. Sonst mach ich halt auch noch PC verwaltung etc.
Hab aber schon ausgehandelt, das ich während meines Praktikums auch noch in die Motoren, und Antriebsentwicklung (EA-), sowie auch Technische Redaktion.

bin ja schon so gespannt.

----------


## georg

Ich krieg meinen Grinser nimmer aus dem Gsicht..  :Mr Purple:  Hab mir ja einen Photo- und Videobearbeitungscompi (Sandy Bridge i5-2500K) geleistet, weil bei den anderen die TFTs die Farben nicht gscheid wiedergeben und so. Luxus halt.
Naja, auf jeden Fall war es mir zu blöd mitn CAD am Schlepptop (HP der vor ~2 Jahren eine sündteure CAD Workstation war) zu arbeiten und ich hab das jetzt am neuen installiert.
Normalerweise dauert der Start am Schleppi von dem CAD Proggie ca 30sek. Am neuen Rechner mit der SSD ist zwischen dem letzten Klick und dem Aufpoppen des Fensters keine Ladezeit bemerkbar.  :Big Grin:  Da hat sich schon ein bisserl was getan in letzter Zeit  :Stick Out Tongue: 


geil

----------


## georg

Ich digitalisiere gerade die alten SVHS Videos von Nauders 1995-97, Fosteralm 1997, WC Kaprun usw.  :Big Grin:   :Twisted:  Sehr geil.

----------


## Poison :)

gefällt mir  :Smile:

----------


## PJgraf

ich freu mich das heute endlich mein norco (gebraucht) endlich mit der post gekommen ist. jetzt bin ich naturlich nur in meinem bikezimmer und stell das fahrwerk und so ein  :Smile:

----------


## Savage

Neues Auto + heute und morgen schönes Wetter  :Bicycle:

----------


## rush_dc

püntklich zu urlaubsbeginn meine gabel vom service zurück ist und die neue bremse gekommen ist. morgen gehts gleich nach chur zum heizen... yeah!  :Smile: )

----------


## FreeriderVin

Das ich grad mein erstes DH Bike bestellt hab *Wolfsgeheul vor Freude*  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Ich freue mich, dass endlich jemand wieder den *freu* Thread ausgegraben hat der leider viel zu wenige Einträge hat im Vergleich zum *ankotz* thread.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Das sieht man wieder, dass die Leute lieber raunzen als sich über etwas zu freuen.  :Mr Purple:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Devil:

----------


## Speedtrip

ich freue mich, daß heute Freitag ist und in ca. 3 Monaten der scheiss Winter vorbei ist.

----------


## willi

> und in ca. 3 Monaten der scheiss Winter vorbei ist.


und ich freue mich für dich, das du so ein Optimist bist. :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Und ich freue mich, dass der Winter gerade erst anfängt. Juchuuu! Alle die den Schnee hassen, sollen doch nach Süden wandern. Macht es einfach wie ein Zugvogel..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Red

Ich (vor)freue mich auf's Boarden an Weihnachten und die Zeit mit meiner Freundin.

----------


## Juppi

Das der Winter in Berlin nicht mehr zu kommen scheint :Smile:

----------


## danhill

Ich freu mich wie ein Kleinkind zu Weihnachten weil mein Radl heute per DHL kommen soll. Ich lauere dem Lieferanten schon in der Hecke auf :-)

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich freue mich das bald mein Oldschool Projekt Fertig ist und das ich wieder mit der Freundin Biken gehen kann  :Twisted:

----------


## flo

Um den Thread wieder mal zu aktivieren - ich freue mich gerade besonders, weil morgen gehts für drei Wochen nach British Columbia! Nur noch ein bisschen packen, das Bike gut im Karton verstauen und einmal schlafen. Yeah! :-)

----------


## FLo33

Ui, viel Spaß! Ned wehtun...

Hast a Mietkarre?

----------


## flo

So, bin wieder zurück aus BC. War ein Wahnisinns-Trip! Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, sich das mal anzuschauen.
Ich war mit einem Freund und einem gemieteten, großen Kastenwagen unterwegs, in dem genug Platz zum Schlafen, für die Räder und alles Gepäck war. Übernachtet haben wir auf Campgrounds und am Wal-Mart-Parkplatz.
Wir waren insgesamt 6 Tage in Whistler, 2 Tage Sun Peaks, 2 Tage Silverstar und dann noch mit Locals Trails fahren in Squamish und an der North Shore. Dazu noch ein bisschen Sightseeing und Bierchen und Ale trinken in Vancouver und viel im Auto sitzen.
Außer ein paar kleinen Stürzen mit geprellter Rippe, verstauchter Zehe und ein paar Schürfwunden ist mir nix passiert. Ein Loch im Schlauch war auch der größte technische Defekt am Rad. Das braucht jetzt aber ein Komplettservice. Meinen Kollegen hat's ein bisschen öfter zerlegt, der hat sich auch das Spital in Whistler von innen angeschaut. War aber dann glücklicherweise doch nur ein geprelltes und angeschwollenes Handgelenk.
Aber drei Wochen sind viel zu wenig. Nächstes Mal – und das kommt bestimmt – bin ich mindestens drei Monate drüben  :Smile:

----------


## FLo33

:Yeah That:

----------


## TimTim

Freue mich schon seit ein paar Tagen, da ich ein schönes Gebrauchtradschnäppchen gemacht habe.
1590€ bezahlt, dafür bekommen habe ich ein Cannondale Jekyll 3 von 2013 welches vom Jahr 13 auf 14 umgebaut wurde. Rahmen, Dämpfer, Gabel und Steuersatz sind dran geblieben, ansonsten sind folgende Parts dran gekommen:

Schaltwerk: SRAM X01, 11-fach
Schalthebel rechts: SRAM X01, 11-fach
Schalthebel links: SRAM X9, verstellt den Federweg vom Dämpfer
Kurbel: SRAM X01, 175mm (mit XX1 Spider)
Kettenblatt: SRAM XX1, 32 Zähne
Kettenführung: MRP AMG
Kassette: SRAM XG-1195, 11-fach
Laufradsatz: Mavic Crossmax SX
Reifen: Continental Rubber Queen UST 2,2
Lenker: Truvativ Boobar 760mm
Griffe: Ergon GA1 Evo
Sattel: Ergon SM3 Pro
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite Dropper
Pedale: Syntace NumberNine Titan

Bremsen sind erst im August dran gekommen, Frischer dämpferservice, Gabel war eine der Problemgabeln, wurde aber von Fox gemacht, Rad ist ca. 900km gefahren und sieht einfach aus wie neu.  :Smile:

----------

